# Seat swivels



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If all goes acccording to plan I should be a regular on this part of the forum. I am having a test drive of a Frontier Scout at the weekend. My main concern is that going from an Aclass to a cabover the restricted visibilty compared with the 'goldfish' bowl of an A class. I am quite tall in the saddle and was wondering how much lower the drivers seat would be if the swivel weree to be removed.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

best wait until after you have driven the van first, see if they have one without swivels that you can test drive as well.but it makes a difference of about 2 inches.as to the overhang, you tend not to notice after a while and it does keep the sun out of your eyes.

cabby


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

As I'm sure you know, having seat swivels is generally a good thing - not something I'd like to be without. However, as stated it does raise the seat by 2 inches or so. I found this to be an issue, so we had lower seat bases fitted - dropping the seat height by 2 inches, whilst retaining the swivel. Wyvern Accessories at Shepton Mallet did mine. Excellent friendly service,

Rick


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi bigfoot, we have an Autotrail Cheiftain, the driver's seat does not swivel on ours only the passengers one. The over cab bed has a slide out which gives us more headroom but when it's out even I have to duck (I'm 5ft 6")
Lin


----------

